# CPAM application: question about support documents



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi All--

US retiree pulling together documents for my CPAM application in Paris. I have two main questions: 

1. Does my US birth certificate have to be translated? Apostilled? Both? Neither? The birth certificate I brought with me is a copy I received directly from my birth state. It has a raised seal from the Dept of Health from that state, but it is not apostilled. Will that satisfy?

2. Should I include any support documents in addition to the docs requested on the application form itself? The requested documents are copies of my:
Passport 
Visa
Visa validation
Birth certificate
Proof of residence: in my case, apartment lease + 3 quittance de loyer
Bank account RIB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless they specifically ask for an apostilled and translated document, I'd go in with what you have. Your visa and visa validation provide support that you have provided the government with a properly validated birth certificate somewhere along the line. CPAM doesn't seem to be as fixated on the apostille and translations as some government offices are. (And if they really, really need or want the extra validation, they'll probably give you the chance to get the required documents and add them into your file later.) Obviously, don't point out to them the lack of an apostille - if they really need or want it, they'll notice it and you can then offer to obtain them. (But those things take time - and money - to obtain.)

It always pays to have one or two "additional" documents with you - if only to assure that you won't be asked for anything more. If you have any invoices addressed to you at your residence, tuck them in your purse or briefcase "just in case." But the CPAM visit is usually pretty easy.


----------

